# Having to reset Linkys Router and Modem several times a day...help!



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

I did a search and didn't come-up with anything to help.

I have a Bellsouth/AT&T Modem (Motorola Netopia 2210-02) and a Linksys WRT54GS Wirless Router. About 2 to 3 times a day we have to unplug both the modem and router to reset them. Both the wirless internet and wired internet don't work when it craps out.  You have to unplug both and plug both back in to restore the wirless signals - you can't just reset one or the other. This problem persists even though we got a new modem and a new wirelss router a couple months ago.

I spent 45 minutes on the phone with Bellsouth/AT&T with no results. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by running with just the modem on a wired connection for long enough to see if it dies without the router in the picture. That would help us narrow down the issue.


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

johnwill,

Good idea...just disconnected and will report back in a day or so.

Thanks!!


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like it's the wireless router that is screwing everything up. When I disconnect it the modem doesn't need to be reset. Ready to receive suggestions!!! Thanks. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! Will give this a try tonight.


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

Updated firmware, changed wireless channel to 11 and reset then reconfigured wireless router. So far so good. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hope that was the silver bullet. :smile:


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Hope that was the silver bullet. :smile:


I hope so as well...thanks for your help...I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Still working? :smile:


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Still working? :smile:


Hey johnwill! It's still working fine although we had a bad storm last night and it knocked-out the DSL service altogether. Anything you can do to get rid of electrical storms??? :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, move to Alaska. :razz:


----------

